
Show HN: An encoding/decoding tool for Martin David's theoretical S language - ramadis
http://ramadis.github.com/slang
======
ramadis
The S language is a theoretical programming language proposed by Martin Davids
in his book Computability, Complexity and Languages. It is composed by labels,
variables, and 4 basic instructions, and its used between many things, to
prove that there are natural functions (F: N^n -> N) which can not be
computed. Awesome!

If you want to see the repo, you can find it in
[https://github.com/ramadis/slang](https://github.com/ramadis/slang)

------
brudgers
Curious if there is material on the web regarding the S language.

~~~
ramadis
Actually, beside the book, there is not much. Maybe you can find some material
citing the book in exercises or lectures from a theoretical CS course.

------
failrate
Correct link:
[https://github.com/ramadis/slang](https://github.com/ramadis/slang)

------
simonhughes22
Broken link. Can you correct?

~~~
ramadis
It's up again! Remove the cache if you can't access it.

